# Soleil is Crafting Palm-tree Lamp! 🐹🌴 [Closed]



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2020)

it's such a cute diy so i thought i should share it with you all! no entry fee but if you'd like to tip nmts are very much appreciated! ♡

ill be taking 2-3 people at a time so please bear with me 

when you arrive, just follow the arrows please and do not run on flowers, avoid using your phone so that you dont cause interference for others and exit via the airport only!

thank you so much ♡


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come ill bring a nmt


----------



## Keen (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to come over!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 15, 2020)

hi!! i can bring bells as tips, can i come over?


----------



## Meira (Apr 15, 2020)

may I join?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2020)

TheFinest said:


> I'd like to come ill bring a nmt





Keen said:


> I would like to come over!





mikatana said:


> hi!! i can bring bells as tips, can i come over?


you're the first batch! dodo pmed


----------



## Maeloops (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love the DIY! I was gifted this piece and it’s adorable but I need mor!


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit if she's still crafting!


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm very interested in coming if you're still offering!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2020)

Meira said:


> may I join?





Maeloops said:


> I would love the DIY! I was gifted this piece and it’s adorable but I need mor!





theviolentlolita said:


> I'd like to visit if she's still crafting!


right after the first ones I'll pm you three!


----------



## Leann (Apr 15, 2020)

can i come please? ^-^


----------



## Seble (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Hay (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d love to come visit please!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> I'm very interested in coming if you're still offering!





Leann said:


> can i come please? ^-^





Seble said:


> I would love to visit!


you guys are the third batch! please wait♡


----------



## Animalcrossing cuties (Apr 15, 2020)

i’d love to visit!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still accepting folks and she's still crafting!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hay said:


> I’d love to come visit please!





Animalcrossing cuties said:


> i’d love to visit!





Amissapanda said:


> I'd love to visit if you're still accepting folks and she's still crafting!


you'll be the fourth batch! ill pm you when its your turn!


----------



## Katelynn1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Me as well!


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit. :')


----------



## jubi (Apr 15, 2020)

hi, can i come too please?


----------



## RoseGlasses (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2020)

Katelynn1 said:


> Me as well!





ahousar97 said:


> I'd like to visit. :')





jubi said:


> hi, can i come too please?


you're the fifth batch! please wait ♡


----------



## intestines (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit :>


----------



## band (Apr 16, 2020)

if you're on long enough, pretty pretty please! :-D


----------



## jayxeevee (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## nekomee (Apr 16, 2020)

are you still open? can I come?


----------



## sorachu (Apr 16, 2020)

can i come by? c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2020)

RoseGlasses said:


> I'd like to visit





intestines said:


> I'd love to visit :>





band said:


> if you're on long enough, pretty pretty please! :-D


you guys are the sixth! please wait ♡

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



jayxeevee said:


> I'd like to visit!





nekomee said:


> are you still open? can I come?





candydisco said:


> can i come by? c:


you're the seventh batch! please wait♡


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2020)

Is Soleil still crafting? : o I can bring a NMT!


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit if she's still crafting!


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come please? Thank youuu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2020)

Heyden said:


> Is Soleil still crafting? : o I can bring a NMT!





padfoot6 said:


> I'd like to visit if she's still crafting!





Legoshii said:


> Can I come please? Thank youuu


you guys will be eighth! seventh are being pmed now so it wont be long♡


----------



## drizxk (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! Can I come by please?


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 16, 2020)

hi, id like to come if shes still crafting


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2020)

drizxk said:


> Hello! Can I come by please?





Divinityy said:


> hi, id like to come if shes still crafting


you two will be my last!
ty all for coming it was nice having you♡


----------



## jelibear (Apr 16, 2020)

hi! could i stop by?

edit: nvm, thanks for hosting!


----------

